# Modification to a Modification



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Original from Can Opener's "Thumper" then cleverly modified by GZK-China and this is my take to the latest one.

I drastically modified the handle with a thinner waist Maxim's stylish to fit better my hand. Made of Blooddwood and finished with three layers of clear polyurethane.
Thanks for looking


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

great job on that she looks real good :headbang:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks interesting and well made 
Cheers


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Sexy. Love the narrower waistline. Thanks for sharing.


----------

